# Thank you Kelly Johnson !!!



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Little did I know at the time I was building these models in the early sixties that
Clarence L. "Kelly" Johnson, Lockheed Aviation legend, was such a prolific source of ideas and intellect, responsible for bringing all of the following aircraft to reality. Out of the 50 year-old- attic collection, seven of his designs and collaborations are included (*). So thank you, Kelly, for some terrific, classic airplanes! 


Kelly Johnson *DESIGNED* and *BUILT* the following aircraft: 

F-80 Shooting Star (in 143 days) 
XF-90 Interceptor 
X-7, Ramjet test vehicle 
T-33 and TV-2 USAF Trainer jet 
(*) F-94 Starfire Interceptor series 
(*) F-104 Starfighter Interceptor series 
U-2 Reconnaissance Aircraft 
C-140 JetStar Transport 
YF-12 and the SR-71 Reconnaissance Aircraft


He contributed to the design and building of the following aircraft: 


Orion 9D 
The all metal Model 10 Electra and model 12 Electra Jr. airliners 
The pressurized cabin XC-35 aircraft 
Model 14 Super Electra 
(*) P-38 Lightning 
Model 18 Lodestar 
B-37 Bomber 
PV-1 Ventura Bomber 
(*) P2V Neptune 
(*) Constellation Series 
(*) C-130 Hercules propjet airfreighter 

Thanks for looking....


Revell F-94C Starfire




























Aurora F-104 Starfighter



















New Ray SR-71 Blackbird











Aurora P-38 Lightning










*CONTINUED...*


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

*CONTINUED...*


Revell P2V-7 Neptune



















Revell Super "G" Constellation

Revell WV-2 Radar Picket




















Revell C-130 Hercules


----------

